# 1 minute before & 3 minute after stuff



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Tell me if I'm smoking crack here.. but I have not had a single problem with conflicts due to the default of recording 1 minute before and 3 minutes after. Other than my first few timers that I set up, I've never touched those defaults. I record two things at once back to back to back all the darn time.

I've noticed that the 721 will auto-magically edit the timers to remove whichever end (1 or 3 minute) it needs on any conflicting timers when you set up a new timer next to it. It's actually quite intelligent.

I've read numerous posts about people complaining about not being able to turn that +1/+3 feature off by default. I just don't see the need..

Is anyone actually having a problem with it?

-Kyoo (I want my internet features turned on)


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

How does it handle back-to-back timer events?

Does it stop the first event one minute early, or three minutes after the end of the first timer event, or does it split the difference between the two timers?


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

Not to be rude, but I think if you read kyoo's post again, you'll see that he has put back to back to back timer events together several times, on both tuners, with no problem. The 721 tends to lop off the extra minutes and record the next event correctly. I may be wrong, but........


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

That is correct.. it will just lop off the extra minutes, AS NEEDED, to prevent conflicts with other events.

It's quite intelligent.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteveinDanville _
> *Not to be rude, but I think if you read kyoo's post again, you'll see that he has put back to back to back timer events together several times, on both tuners, with no problem.*


I wasn't insinuating that there were problems with setting back to back timers.



> _Originally posted by SteveinDanville _
> *The 721 tends to lop off the extra minutes and record the next event correctly. I may be wrong, but........ *


I was just wondering which timer extension it gives priority to, on back-to-back recordings, the one minute before or the three minute after, or if it does some kind of mixing of the two. I had read Kyoo's original posting...



> _Originally posted by kyoo _
> *I've noticed that the 721 will auto-magically edit the timers to remove whichever end (1 or 3 minute) it needs on any conflicting timers when you set up a new timer next to it. It's actually quite intelligent.*


... and it didn't seem to state which one/both got the priority on the modification (at least to me; hence my clarification question). A later posting answered my question.


----------

